# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  Module Not Found Error - MS Access 97

## dupati1

Hi all,

I am having some serious problems.Please help me.
I tried to replicate the Access 97 DB application which is out on the network (it was created by an ex-employee).

I did this process using the Briefcase method after reading the help section in the MS Access. I dragged the DB out there on the network to My briefcase on my local machine. The replication failed and i got message saying Record deleted. 

Now after that i tried to open the DB which is out on the network. I got the error message saying "Module not Found". Did i do some big mistake in trying to replicate the DB. Please suggest me how to get back the DB working.

Thank you !!!

----------

